# STOLEN STAND.....ugh!



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

MIhunt said:


> This coming from the head of the warriors.
> 
> If you had come here and been sincere about it and been like "yeah this sucks, I'd just like to get my stuff back can you guys keep a lookout blah blah blah" I would have felt sorry. Once you start throwing out names and generalizing a whole county as white trash and meth addicts I lose all sympathy. You have 0 proof it was taken for meth or booze, you're just speculating because you're pissed about getting ripped off. For all you know, there's some dude sitting in your treestand that he's told about to shoot the biggest buck of his life. When you come in and "shoot from the hip" like you did, it looks bad. Apparently, I was one of the few who found some of your comments wrong. Like I've said, it sucks getting your stuff stolen, and I get your pissed, but you're not getting any sympathy from me making comments like you did.
> 
> ...


quite a bit of white trash in allegan county and that's no lie... didn't say you were one of them.

For all you know I could be right on as well :idea:


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> quite a bit of white trash in allegan county and that's no lie... didn't say you were one of them.
> 
> For all you know I could be right on as well :idea:


Still no right to judge them like that. I don't even live in the county so it's not like I'm biased, just you can't judge a whole county by some of their peoples actions. You've still got the hard working families living there trying to have the best life possible. The way you judged Allegan is like judging all of wayne county based off of Detroit. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

MIhunt said:


> Still no right to judge them like that. I don't even live in the county so it's not like I'm biased, just you can't judge a whole county by some of their peoples actions. You've still got the hard working families living there trying to have the best life possible. The way you judged Allegan is like judging all of wayne county based off of Detroit.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wayne county & Detroit....oh boy that's a whole different matter...lol

Since my taxes go to a school system in Allegan, then yes i'm going to call it the way it is.....White trash stole my stand...and i know it! Do they reside in Allegan....more than likely!!! Having lived in Allegan County and also having a sales territory on this side of the state for over 33 years..I know Allegan County, it's not Livonia or Novi..lmao. I grew up in Allegan County.....I think i'm quite familar with the people and the area.
Yes there are some good families and some that are trying their best, but their are more than enough losers in the area and that's a fact!!! Some can't help it because it's the environment that they were brought up in.
Since you don't reside in this county.....keep your trap shut!
Go to another thread and try to prove how much smarter you are than everyone else on here. Quit trying to be to so PC..and call it what it is...it's a fricking theft, plain and simple!


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

MIhunt said:


> Still doesn't matter, it's overkill and IMO make you looks like a baby wanting attention. Getting your stuff stolen sucks big time, but the odds that the person who stole it is on these forums is extremely small.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really?!!! YOU'RE saying it makes him look like a baby wanting attention? How bout just ignoring this post if you think it's an "overkill"... cuz "it makes you look like a baby wanting attention", I'm posting this on the same premise as you posting on this forum.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I got tired of stands getting stolen too! Even if they are cable locked down they just mark the spot on a gps and go back later with the tools to take it. So I switched to BIG HEAVY 2 person ladders. They SUCK to get back into the spots I hunt. But I haven't had a stand stolen in 3 years now. Thieves look for quick and easy and these are NOT! When end of season arrives on my way out to get them I'm secretly hoping someone already did me the favor and stole them. For hunting different spots I've switched to climbers. Pack them in and out each trip. Its a lot of work but gotta do what you gotta do. 

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

ma1979 said:


> I got tired of stands getting stolen too! Even if they are cable locked down they just mark the spot on a gps and go back later with the tools to take it. So I switched to BIG HEAVY 2 person ladders. They SUCK to get back into the spots I hunt. But I haven't had a stand stolen in 3 years now. Thieves look for quick and easy and these are NOT! When end of season arrives on my way out to get them I'm secretly hoping someone already did me the favor and stole them. For hunting different spots I've switched to climbers. Pack them in and out each trip. Its a lot of work but gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
I have a two person ladder stand...it's nice to be in but a pain in the butt to move. I move mine with my quad and put up by myself. I can't put it up with the last ladder section....too dang heavy. It's like 16 ft. now. I would like to add the extra 4ft. and get up to 20ft. but can't manage by myself.


*MODS can you close this thread*


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Its never good having your stuff stolen. I had just the bottom 2 sticks stolen from my hang on. Thats enough to #$*& you off. Theives will be theives and they are everywhere. Locks are what they are and they dont scare theives. As everyones "old man" would say, "they just keep the HONEST guy honest and thats it. 

As far as the bickering between you two, please use PM's. Noone really cares to see it. And before someone says "just ignore it if you dont wanna see it"...done. Next thread...

Hope you find out who took it. If they stole one stand, they probably stole more


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> Wayne county & Detroit....oh boy that's a whole different matter...lol
> 
> Since my taxes go to a school system in Allegan, then yes i'm going to call it the way it is.....White trash stole my stand...and i know it! Do they reside in Allegan....more than likely!!! Having lived in Allegan County and also having a sales territory on this side of the state for over 33 years..I know Allegan County, it's not Livonia or Novi..lmao. I grew up in Allegan County.....I think i'm quite familar with the people and the area.
> Yes there are some good families and some that are trying their best, but their are more than enough losers in the area and that's a fact!!! Some can't help it because it's the environment that they were brought up in.
> ...


I'm not trying to prove how smart I am at all. It is theft and I haven't denied that, it's just wrong that you assume White trash did it. Even when I try to sympathize with you, you get all defensive and tell me to "keep my trap shut". Sounds like someone doesn't like being disagreed with? You posted on a PUBLIC forum. I can post on this page all I want until I break the rules. If you want me to keep my trap shut than just PM everyone who sympathizes with you, that way they can listen to you complain about the white trash and you can vent all you want about it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

dman11 said:


> Really?!!! YOU'RE saying it makes him look like a baby wanting attention? How bout just ignoring this post if you think it's an "overkill"... cuz "it makes you look like a baby wanting attention", I'm posting this on the same premise as you posting on this forum.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I didn't come looking for attention, my first post was telling him it wasn't necessary to have 3 posts all the same. After that he responded he hoped that the suspected white trash, who planned to sell his treestand for meth, would see the post and feel guilty. I thought this was insane so I called him out on it. Then everyone jumps on my a s s about calling a guy out for something, God forbid there's opposition to a post. Believe me, if I wanted attention I would've chewed the guy up on my first post. I didn't, I simply stated three posts weren't necessary in hopes I would get a response along the lines of "sorry it was a heat of the moment thing, I can see now it wasn't necessary".


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

To try and right track this thread.....A number of years ago, I was bowhunting state land. On the Sunday afternoon before the gun opener, I pulled my stand.

As I made my way out of the woods on a well beaten horsetrail, I met another hunter, heading in for his afternoon hunt, stop me and ask to see my ID and wanted to compare it to the name at the bottom of the stand. Although I recongized that I did hot HAVE to, I obliged and appreciated his intentions. We chatted for about 15 minutes. 

If you guys see somebody pulling a stand, it might make sense to ask for some ID to ensure that it is in-fact his stand. I believe that most stands are stolen without anyone around, but on the odd chance, you see a stand being removed, it might make sense to ask the simple question.

As a side note, his family owned a nearby gun shop. The next time that I visited the gun shop, I saw the 8 point that he shot that afternoon, mounted on the wall of the gun shop. As you can imagine, I was extremely happy for him.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> I have a two person ladder stand...it's nice to be in but a pain in the butt to move. I move mine with my quad and put up by myself. I can't put it up with the last ladder section....too dang heavy. It's like 16 ft. now. I would like to add the extra 4ft. and get up to 20ft. but can't manage by myself.
> 
> 
> *MODS can you close this thread*


The way I do it is to hang a pulley up in the tree about 25' with the help of an extension ladder. If the rope is tied to the stand on both sides correctly it isn't to hard to raise into position it you have trimmed any limbs that might get in the way. I have never needed to take down one of these big stands yet, but would use the pulley the same way to avoid damage to the stand.

L & O


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

motdean said:


> As I made my way out of the woods on a well beaten horsetrail, I met another hunter, heading in for his afternoon hunt, stop me and ask to see my ID and wanted to compare it to the name at the bottom of the stand. Although I recongized that I did hot HAVE to, I obliged and appreciated his intentions. We chatted for about 15 minutes.


Sorry pal, but no. If you want to know who I am follow me and get my license plate. I wouldn't even do that for a cop. Unless you have a reason to detain me, officer, I'm leaving. 

You appreciate his intentions. I resent his suspicion.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> The way I do it is to hang a pulley up in the tree about 25' with the help of an extension ladder. If the rope is tied to the stand on both sides correctly it isn't to hard to raise into position it you have trimmed any limbs that might get in the way. I have never needed to take down one of these big stands yet, but would use the pulley the same way to avoid damage to the stand.
> 
> L & O


funny you say that. My uncle has a pulley, i happen to be over there helping him move his boat around and his collector cars and I seen it sitting out and asked if i could borrow that some day. He;s not doing so well lately. He has been having some heart issues.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm beginning to think the best way to hunt on state land is one of those camo buckets with the swivel seat on top and some camo fabric for a temporary blind. Fabric rolls up and goes in the bucket, carry it all in and out at one time. Nothing to leave behind, easy to set up. 

Yeah, it ain't a tree stand, but at least you'll still have it next time you go out.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

thisusernamevalid said:


> I'm beginning to think the best way to hunt on state land is one of those camo buckets with the swivel seat on top and some camo fabric for a temporary blind. Fabric rolls up and goes in the bucket, carry it all in and out at one time. Nothing to leave behind, easy to set up.
> 
> Yeah, it ain't a tree stand, but at least you'll still have it next time you go out.


i just did the same thing yesterday morning.....
i've had the swivel bucket and the fold out tempory blind for a few years. Just haven't used it in a couple of years. Had 3 does come near and didn't even know i was there. 25 yard shot with my bow....pow, done deal. I think i will be hunting from the ground for now on. It's nice not to have to worry about shooting thru limbs and what not. I like being portable as well.
My Parker bow performed flawlessly, so quiet and no vibe. Deer didn't even hear it, the other 2 does just stood there wondering what happened....lol
Thanks Parker for building a reliable bow.


----------

